

Show HN: Barebones Wordpress template with Bootstrap to save you a little time - bliti
https://github.com/bliti/basic-wordpress-template

======
bliti
Nothing outstanding here. Just sharing this basic template to those who might
be starting out with Wordpress developing. It saves a little time and gives
you a blank slate.

Hope you find it useful. :)

